# welcome kona's chips



## joe (Jan 5, 2003)

Kona's Chips has signed on to advertise some here at SM, please join me in welcoming them. You can see their new banner at the top of the home page and the forum pages, click on it and take a look!

Joe


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

OK. ....welcome Kona's Chips..... 


EDIT: I'd like to order some of your chips, do you accept paypal???


----------



## allheart (Oct 3, 2008)

Oh that's fantastic!!! :Welcome 4: 

I've got to try some of these chips for my babies.

Welcome again


----------



## SueC (May 23, 2007)

Welcome Kona's Chips-I'll have to check out your site.


----------



## pebble's mama (Jun 1, 2008)

We've tried Kona Chips before and Pebbles absolutely LOVES them! I highly recommend them, they're the only treats I have found that she actually likes, and I have tried a ton


----------



## Gracie's Mommy (Feb 14, 2008)

Welcome to SM! Love :heart: to see that your products are "Made in America with Love" ... can't beat that!


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

After Stacy's post, I ordered some of these treats. My girls were all over me just opening the box. They love them and I don't have to worry about where or how they were made.

I believe they give free samples. Look at their site. Try them you will love them.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

Welcome Kona's chips! I'm that maltese chick at the Dublin show who kept sneaking sample. After sample. After sample. 

My dogs just love your product! So do my cats - huge holes mysteriously appear in my bags...


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Welcome!


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

arty: YAY!!! Daisy loves and goes nuts for their chicken strips. As we speak, I am waiting for an order to arrive. :wub:

Welcome to SM!!!


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

Welcome Welcome Welcome. We will have to give your product a good test  Hunter loves to test things out


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Welcome to SM! I can't wait to receive the samples and see if the girls like them.

Linda


----------



## tamizami (May 1, 2007)

Welcome to SM, I hear wonderful things about your product!!!!


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I got the free samples! Both Toy and Cosy loved them!


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

Frank and Lola LOVE Kona's chips! I just got my Valentine bags of heart shaped treats! Can't wait to give it to them!


----------



## bbry (Feb 17, 2007)

Welcome and thank you for helping to provide this wonderful forum.


----------



## Madison's Mom (Dec 26, 2007)

Welcome!

Madison and Axel give Kona's Chips :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: :thumbsup: 

So do my cats, Shelby and Maggie. :clap: :clap: :clap: 

Thanks for providing such a tasty, safe product for our babies!


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom (Feb 2, 2009)

:Welcome 2:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Welcome! Bailey LOVES Kona's Chips. I'm so happy to have a safe treat for her.


----------



## Max & Rocky (May 20, 2004)

QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Feb 11 2009, 05:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=724330


> OK. ....welcome to Kona's Chips.....
> 
> I've noticed that ad about "don't be a Patsy" recently......I am known as Patsy in some circles, so I'm hoping that goes away soon...... [/B]



Really??!!  


Hmmm.... I may have to file this info away ... for future use... :smtease: :biggrin:


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

:Welcome 2: Kona's Chips

It's great to have home grown and home made treats for our furkids, thank you


----------



## momtoboo (Jan 30, 2006)

I recieved some samples a few weeks ago,but my pc crashed shortly afterward & I lost my e-mails & links to Konas Chips before I could place an order. Boo & Hannah really loved them. I am definitely going to place an order though as soon I get caught up on everything.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

QUOTE (Max & Rocky @ Feb 12 2009, 09:54 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=724685


> QUOTE (2MaltMom @ Feb 11 2009, 05:23 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=724330





> OK. ....welcome to Kona's Chips.....
> 
> I've noticed that ad about "don't be a Patsy" recently......I am known as Patsy in some circles, so I'm hoping that goes away soon...... [/B]



Really??!!  


Hmmm.... I may have to file this info away ... for future use... :smtease: :biggrin: 
[/B][/QUOTE]

Oh NO! :shocked: :smilie_tischkante:


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

Welcome!


----------



## diesel (Oct 21, 2008)

WELCOME!!

Diesel loves Kona's Chips and I've been ordering them regularly since November! He'll run from any room in the house as soon as he hears his Chicken bag open and goes crazy for them...it's amazing what we do for our babies! Thanks for making such a great product!

Oh and they ship so quickly...I live in California and my order is here in 2 days with regular shipping :thumbsup:


----------



## Snowball Pie's Mommi (Oct 16, 2008)

QUOTE (Joe @ Feb 11 2009, 07:16 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=724324


> Kona's Chips has signed on to advertise some here at SM, please join me in welcoming them. You can see their new banner at the top of the home page and the forum pages, click on it and take a look!
> 
> Joe[/B]


Welcome Kona's Chips!

We'll have to order some! I'm seeing rave reviews here! I can see we've been missing out on something great! :wub:


----------



## gigigirlz (Jun 18, 2007)

Even picky Miss Skylar Sue loves kona's chips....I have spent soooo much money on treats she won't eat...but she devours these...just got the Valentine combo...the packaging was toooo cute....would highly recommend them....


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom (Feb 2, 2009)

They are going to send me some samples :chili:


----------



## godiva goddess (Nov 19, 2007)

:Welcome 1: Looking forward to trying Kona's chips!!


----------



## Starsmom (Jan 31, 2009)

:Welcome 4: Wish I had kown about your treats years ago!


----------



## llf060787 (Nov 19, 2007)

I just sent an email for them to send me some samples. I hope Bianca loves them - she's a picky snacker but usually loves dehydrated chicken, at least these ones will be safe! Can't wait to have her try them.


----------



## konaschips (Feb 16, 2009)

Thank you all so much for your kind and generous welcome! We are sooooo happy to be here with our friends at Spoiled Maltese!

Sorry it took me a while to get a reply on your forum, but we've been swamped with Valentine orders! Kona and I are taking a little break now, and hope that you and your babies had a pawsitively wonderful V-Day! :wub: 

Please let me know if you have any questions about Kona's Chips and be sure to visit our website to request a sample! 

Be on the lookout for our next big blowout.... St. Paddy's Day! :Good luck:


----------



## gatiger40 (Jun 7, 2007)

I ordered last week and got my order very quickly!!

My two LOVE this product!!! Good price, fast shipping and safe, what more could anyone ask for!!!

Thanks Kona's Chips!!!


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

Our sample arrived today and............ they are gone already!!!! Annie gobbled them up like it was the best thing she has ever eat. (Sophie's on a diet.) Will definitely check back for the St. Paddy's day blow out to place an order.

Linda


----------



## tigerpawswhit (Aug 7, 2008)

we received our order today too and Stella loved the chicken jerkey! Thanks so much!


----------



## konaschips (Feb 16, 2009)

Thank you to all who have received samples and/or orders and have posted! We just LOVE to see photos of "our special dogs" and hear your stories! All your babies are the most adorable ever! :heart: 

<div align='center'> :ThankYou:


----------



## aggiemom99 (Dec 3, 2007)

Just ordered some more of these wonderful treats. I was wondering, is any type of discount given to SM members as I did not see anything for a code? My girls just love them! Can't wait to get the new order.


----------



## Moxie'smom (Dec 16, 2007)

I ordered my samples and they came very quickly. Thank you. Moxie loves them. I will be ordering Kona's chips very soon. ( if not sooner!)


----------



## konaschips (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh, these BEAUTIFUL dogs! Don't let Kona hear me say this... maybe there is a Maltese in our future?? 

Aggiesmom, as to your question on a code for SM members, our website isn't enabled for that feature yet, but if SM members let us know who they are when requesting samples, we will send you special sample packs, and when ordering our products, pls let us know, and we will include a sample goodie bag of treats. 

arty: arty:


----------



## pammy4501 (Aug 8, 2007)

QUOTE (KonasChips @ Feb 15 2009, 10:57 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=727546


> Thank you all so much for your kind and generous welcome! We are sooooo happy to be here with our friends at Spoiled Maltese!
> 
> Sorry it took me a while to get a reply on your forum, but we've been swamped with Valentine orders! Kona and I are taking a little break now, and hope that you and your babies had a pawsitively wonderful V-Day! :wub:
> 
> ...


 I just wan to tell you that Lola and Frank and LOVING thier Vanentine treats! The little hearts and bones are a big hit! Keep it up.


----------



## bellaratamaltese (May 24, 2006)

QUOTE (KonasChips @ Feb 18 2009, 01:48 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=729581


> Oh, these BEAUTIFUL dogs! Don't let Kona hear me say this... maybe there is a Maltese in our future??
> 
> Aggiesmom, as to your question on a code for SM members, our website isn't enabled for that feature yet, but if SM members let us know who they are when requesting samples, we will send you special sample packs, and when ordering our products, pls let us know, and we will include a sample goodie bag of treats.
> 
> arty: arty:[/B]



Well, Kona is a cutie, for sure. and a maltese would compliment Kona so well!


----------



## bluesyinpa (Dec 9, 2006)

I just emailed for a sample too. I can't wait till it gets here!

Rita


----------



## sophie (Jul 9, 2006)

I just wanted to mention that everyone may want to go to the Kona website and read Kona's story and there's also a link to another website on there that was very informative and touching. Good information.

Linda


----------



## Kenny&Tiffany'sMom (Feb 2, 2009)

We got our Kona samples today and Kenny loved loved loved them. :good post - perfect 10:


----------



## konaschips (Feb 16, 2009)

Yay! Thank you, Kenny and Tiffany's Mommy! :tender:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

:Welcome 1: Your products sound wonderful. With all the glowing praise from members of SM I just had to order samples. I sure hope Dixie likes them as they are made in America and sound safe for our babies. BTW Kona is just adorable.


----------



## imkhoffman (Aug 5, 2008)

Received my order of chicken strips today. My puppy loves them and keeps looking for more. As much as he likes them, I'll be placing another order real soon. Real quick shipping as well, received on the east coast within a few days.
Thanks so much for providing these great treats!! :biggrin:


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

Dixie received her free samples last week. They didn't take long at all to get here. She loves chicken and looses control over it. Therefore it's always surprised me that she never showed much interest in chicken "jerky" type treats. She doesn't care for sweet potato much either but she's crazy for other veggies. This is not the case with Kona. She just loves both sample treats sent to us. I will definitely be ordering some. Thanks for the choice of quality for a change.


----------



## konaschips (Feb 16, 2009)

Yay! I'm so glad to hear that your babies are liking Kona's Chips and the biscuits too!

Well, guess what? The St. Paddy's Day Blowout sale is here!

We'll be sending out an email about the sale to those who have ordered or received samples. 

Be sure to take advantage of the best prices on Kona's Chips and Shamrocks and Bones ever!

Or, if you haven't checked out our home page yet, be sure to do that too! Scroll down to the Shamrocks! 



:Good luck: Happy St. Patrick's Day! :Good luck: 

Cynthia


----------



## MandyMc65 (Jun 14, 2007)

Jax really liked these too!  And the samples came very quickly!!! I like that you're in California!

I'll be watching for the email, so it will remind me to buy some!


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Sorry for the late welcome, but :Welcome 3: 

I'm really excited to try these treats after hearing such great reviews!


----------



## konaschips (Feb 16, 2009)

Oh my goodness! Madden is way too cute for his own good! 

Cynthia :wub:


----------



## madden (Jan 15, 2009)

Thanks so much!!!

Kisses from Madden :smootch:


----------



## konaschips (Feb 16, 2009)

*<div align='center'>Bailout Bones $5*
Barkin' for a Bailout? Are you and your dog crying for a bailout too? Lift spirits during the dog days of the recession with Bailout Bones - priced at 5 bones ($5) for 4 sublime ounces of our famous bone biscuits, made with premium ground chicken breast, sweet potatoes, ground barley and a kiss of molasses. Packed in a "Cha-Ching" package, this money bag will be a good omen for your dog's future happiness! Your friends would adore a bailout too!
Bailout Bones :thumbsup: 


<div align='center'>*Kona's Economic
$Stimulus Package$*
Get in on the funds with Kona's Stimulus Package! Boost your dog treat buying power and flip your chips to the dogs with a festive money bag packed with 4 ounces of Kona's Chips classic chicken jerky. Cha-Ching! You're a hero to your dog and you didn't have to break the bank to please him! Great as gifts for your friends' dogs too! $5.49
Stimulus Package :goof: 


<div align='center'>*Easter Basket Special
Let Your Dog in on the Fun!*
Don't let your baby miss out! Order the Kona's Chips Easter Special so that your baby can sniff out his very own Easter basket. Each basket comes with a 10 ounce festive package of Kona's Chips classic chicken jerky, 6 ounces of our raved about biscuits (made from ground premium chicken breast, sweet potatoes, ground barley and a kiss of molasses) formed into delightful egg and bunny shapes, and a plush squeaky toy! Makes a great gift for your special Easter baby.

Easter Basket Special while supplies last! :happy dance:


----------



## Remmy's Mom (Feb 23, 2009)

Cynthia,
It was a real treat chatting with you yesterday. Remmy and I are super excited to become members of the Kona Klub.
Thanks for everything. We're looking forward to our shipment next week.


----------

